# activities for kids in the 1000 islands



## geronimotwo (Mar 19, 2013)

this summer we are planning to be in the new york 1000 islands for a few weeks. we are budget conscious cruisers and would like to know what activities are available that the kiddies might enjoy. our 2 daughters are ages 8 and 12, and enjoy anything nature related as well as historical sights. swimming and hiking are a good bet at happy faces, as well as any place where a small net can be used to capture/release crabs/etc. 

also, what time of summer is the best for cruising there and why? (i am asking this in the cruising forum as well)

eta: my destination was too vague....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Are you talking about off the SW Florida coast? I assume you are.

Well, something fun is getting a net and a large tupperware container. Just walk out and scoop up the sand and dump it in. THere is no telling what all you will find, from things as simple as scallops to crabs and sea horses. Its fun.

The fishing should be good there, give that a try.

What about sailing south to Marathon? We will be there in a few days too. You have the Dolphin and Turtle hospital and you can grab a ball off of SOmbrero light and do some awesome snorkeling. My kids fell in love with that. If you take a cab to key west, you can see the Butterfly consortium and Mel Fishers museum of sunken gold. Down the channel towards Key Largo, there are a lot of wonderful snorkeling spots that are great for kids. Just make sure you trail a line off the boat so they can hold onto it without drifting away.

I will warn you, if you have never been to that part of the country, bring a LOT of bug spray. The No-seeums are generally really bad. The water is really shallow too... but I guess you probably know that.

If you want inside things to do, I can give you some ideas there too.

Brian


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a lot of crabs in the St Lawrence, but lots of perch and rock bass. Water levels will probably be low this summer, so pay attention to your depth charts. What size/draft is your boat?


----------



## geronimotwo (Mar 19, 2013)

it's a columbia 34mkII, with 5.5' draft


----------

